

DataJoy: Shareable, Hosted R and Python Notebooks - mattbowen
https://www.getdatajoy.com

======
jpallen
Hey, thanks for posting this! (It's not really notebooks in the IPython sense,
but it's interactive and session-based like IPython). Let me know if you've
got any questions.

\- DataJoy co-founder

